# Cat Tree Sale on Amazon



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Just a heads up Everyone! I got a notification from Amazon about a cat tree sale!! :blackcat


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Something with lots of levels and hidey holes!
That little kitten will hit the "teens" before you know it! :kittyball
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I love my cat tree I ordered from them!! Just a tad over $109 and it's quite elaborate!

View attachment 56713


My only complaint is the bottom box does not have a hole access to the second level, but an 8 week old kitten would climb up anyways!


----------



## B&KsDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

I was thinkin someting like this for now. I know something taller would probably be better but I dont want to get something she wont use.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

To be honest you are better to go for a bigger one in the first place. In literally weeks that 8 week old will be zooming up a bigger tree. Kiki is almost 6 months now but by 4 months was zipping up the different platforms and her favourite place now is the top platform from which she surveys her queendom. Lulu has been relegated to the 2nd platform although she seems happy with this.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Marcia said:


> I love my cat tree I ordered from them!! Just a tad over $109 and it's quite elaborate!
> 
> View attachment 56713
> 
> ...



I also have this tree and it's awesome! My cats love it.


----------



## B&KsDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

No little kitten after all. I love Kramer and Buster way too much for and upheaval like this.


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

newcatdaddy said:


> No little kitten after all. I love Kramer and Buster way too much for and upheaval like this.


I have to say I'm glad you came to this decision. But do you have a tree for B&K? My cats love using their tree as adults.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes! a taller tree would be great for Buster and Kramer!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww C'mon Catdaddy...
Get them another one, a taller one and put it in your main living area, so you can watch the fun!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ROFL! Maybe it would be possible to have both in your living room?!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

How heavy is Kramer again?


----------



## B&KsDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> How heavy is Kramer again?


About 15-17 lbs.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Get one with as wide a bottom platform as possible. Tall is not as important as placement IMO, but some young cats do love to be way up high. Cats like to look out windows and the current tree you have only has one window high perch. Get a tall one with easily accessible perches so they BOTH can look out. As they age they are not going to want to jump far or climb. Get one where they can easily reach each level without too much effort or strain on joints. That is what I like about mine - it's multi level and each level is not too hard to get to yet it reaches over my head. The top perch is actually taller than the top of the window.


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

I have this one; specifically purchased because it was recommended on another site as a top choice for large cats (I have a ragsoll & 15 lb DMH). It is very sturdy and the platforms are large.

Cat Playstation Pets | Wayfair


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Marcia said:


> Cats like to look out windows and the current tree you have only has one window high perch. Get a tall one with easily accessible perches so they BOTH can look out. As they age they are not going to want to jump far or climb. Get one where they can easily reach each level without too much effort or strain on joints. That is what I like about mine - it's multi level and each level is not too hard to get to yet it reaches over my head. The top perch is actually taller than the top of the window.


I really think that is a good point, Marcia. I personally like it when both of my look outside and get excited.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Chloe92us said:


> I have this one; specifically purchased because it was recommended on another site as a top choice for large cats (I have a ragsoll & 15 lb DMH). It is very sturdy and the platforms are large.
> 
> Cat Playstation Pets | Wayfair


That is the one I was going to get. Maybe next time or also, if the kitten likes the other one I got already.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Chloe92us said:


> I have this one; specifically purchased because it was recommended on another site as a top choice for large cats (I have a ragsoll & 15 lb DMH). It is very sturdy and the platforms are large.
> 
> Cat Playstation Pets | Wayfair


Chloe, I really like that cat tree a lot!! It's not very wide, so I could imagine putting it in the corner by my window, too. I love that it's a free 2 day delivery!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

EE! I am so excited that I saw this, I really wish I had more space in my upstairs because I'd love to get this one for my guys...

Amazon.com : Go Pet Club Cat Tree, 50W x 26L x 72H, Beige : Pet Supplies

but instead I talked to my rescue that I foster for and they are going to buy me it for the foster kitties. I have plenty of space downstairs in my foster room for it! 

& I couldn't help myself so I ordered this one for my babies and plan on putting it infront of a window for them. -> Amazon.com : Trixie Altea Cat Tree (Beige with paw prints) : Pet Supplies

Thanks for letting us know! YAY! -- so excited


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

How do you get on the list to get notified of these deals?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Stellar!
Go on Amazon and sign up for an account!
It's free and you can add things to a wishlist...
If those things end up on a sale, you'll be notified by email!
Also if you're doing a specific search for something, Amazon keeps track, and you'll often get notice, if theres a sale!


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

10cats ~ thanks for the info on Amazon's wish list! I've got a ton of stuff I'd like to get but never bothered to put on my wish list cuz I didn't know I'd get a head's up at sale time


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bon, I think our newest Vendor, CatCondoINC, is offering a Great Deal on Trees too!!
I sure like the looks of them and the Stability is soooooo important, when you have cats that love to play tag!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I love the designs...
Pricey...but very nice...would probably hold up well!
Someday...hopefully, my cats will have a cat tree with condos to play on!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I just checked their website, and yes, they even do a price match provided it's available from an online retailer and not a discount or on auction (i.e. overstock or ebay). They also carry a variety of other kitty accessories, like litter boxes, toys, and fountains. I think it's great to have a vendor who actually has kitties of their own, too.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

10cats ~ thanks but hubby + I have built our own cat tree! Will post pix after we move + have it assembled


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

CatCondoINC said:


> Thanks 10cats2dogs ..
> 
> We do try very hard to offer a good product at a fair price. Since most or all cat trees that we sell are fully assembled already. Shipping is really where Domestic manufactures and retailers struggle unfortunately.
> 
> Some of the stuff we see on the market today is un-assembled and shipped in box's and requires assembly so therefore is cheaper to ship as a result.


Fully understandable! 
Honestly, I would rather wait to buy a well made tree, even if it does cost more! 
These look very well made and look solid!
Once I start thinking about buying something, I start my research! 
Considering any tree I purchase, will more than likely be in our living room, I will want one that is also pleasing to our eyes! 
So these are definitely on my wish list!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I checked out your site the other night, and you carry some great stuff.  Some of the cat trees are ferociously expensive (what's with the bent branch ones??), but others are reasonable and look sturdy. The quality of some of the stuff you find in Petco and Petsmart is so poor - the sisal is too loosely wound (ie, they didn't use enough) and the carpet looks like it's barely stapled on. I like the Molly and Friends line - so cute! - and made in US is a definite plus for me, since I've found the quality to be consistently good. I like the sisal three-tier tree too. 

When *my* house stops costing me money, then I can spend money on another kitty house. 

I'll be buying from your online store. I'm boycotting amazon and hope to never give Jeff Bezos another penny.


----------

